# clubs in oxfordshire



## adam23 (12 Aug 2010)

Hi there started to get a bit more serious now with my cycling and would like to join a club and maybe race next year.
are there any clubs recommended around oxfordshire please i am based in didcot, i have tried didcot phoenix club sent 
them a few emails but not had any replies yet 

cheers Adam


----------



## adam23 (19 Aug 2010)

anyone lol


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2010)

Hi
I ride with Didcot Phoenix and I'm sorry you have not had a response. Best bet is to contact them through their forum. It's possible there have been some changes to the electronic admin or that somebody is on holiday (in fact the website chap I know is on holiday).
Basically, there is a 22 mile 'training-run' from Milton Village on a Tues evenings, first-off 7.00, this is a handicapped event with slower riders going off first, faster later. It used to be an 'official' event with a points trophybut insurance issues have put paid to that. Now it's just an unofficial ride. Good fun and if you came along I'd be happy to look after you. 
Sunday is club runs.
During the Winter is Roller training in a local hall.

Atmosphere is pretty friendly, plenty of encouragement, as long as you try your best... you're in!
Fees low, you will have to have join-up and also have CTC or British Cycling 3rd party insurance after the first couple of goes.
PM me for more info.

Also in Abingdon we've started 'Freewheeling' as a social cycling event. 
MTB rides tues evening.
'Road' rides Thurs evening (15 miles, gentle pace)
1st Sunday of the month a 40 mile sunday morning road ride.
Take a look at the website in my sig. It's growing!

Cheers
FF


----------



## adam23 (20 Aug 2010)

hey there thanks for the reply i have been hoping too join the didcot club as its local, where abouts do you joing up for the trainging run on a tuesday night
as i finish work at 5:30 so could ride over after work its only a couple of miles away as well.
i may also join up the abingdon club as well as sunday mornings is my best time and a 40 mile ride is where i am looking to be every week.
i am trying to do about 60 or 70 miles a week right now, done one 45 miles trip last week didcot to reading via pangbourne and tilehurst, then back along the main road from woodcote road and then back into didcot, this ride took me 2hours 12 mins i had to stop at the lights once though lol bloody traffic.
if i am good enough can i move onto racing against other clubs as well.
sorry for all the questions i did try and sign up to the forum at didcot pheonix but i have a hotmail.com account and it doesnt like it.

cheers again 

adam bell


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2010)

Guys, sorry you're having difficulty.

I'll pm you the email address:
If still no luck, I'll get you a phone number... 

Cheers
FF.


----------

